# PCT or HRT ?



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 2, 2012)

I don’t like the Idea of being dependent on anything. I do want to live my life to its fullest, and for me that includes being strong, determined and energetic.  When I started the cycle I am on now I planned and prepared for a full PCT. Part of the reason was not being ready to commit to regular injections of Test for the rest of my life.  I need to be realistic with my goals and with some input from my SI Bros would be very helpful.
I’ll be 53 pretty soon and I did a baseline blood test before I started.  Of course I can’t put my hands on it right now, but I recall it being around 380 ng/dl.  I don’t think I’d ever be satisfied with living with my test at those levels again if there was something I could do about it.  Given that, is there much sense in going through a PCT? The only reason I can think of is if there were a realistic expectation that I could get my endogenous Test to an acceptable level. Is there any reason to think that my levels post PCT would be any higher than base line?  Let me know what you think , or how you did or will deal with this yourself.


----------



## DF (Nov 3, 2012)

Pretty much the only thing that you can try is a clomid restart.  A restart could possibly get your levels back up a bit but there is no guarantee that it will work.  I've been on hrt for over 1 year & have had great results & have no regrets.  I'm not a big fan of pinning at all, but I'll deal with it.


----------



## Cashout (Nov 3, 2012)

I would suggest a full PCT at the conclusion of your cycle so that you and your physician can see where you stand and make the right choices if you go the HRT route.

Don't waste your time with a half-heated PCT - do a full HCG/Nolva/Clomid/AI PCT for 12 weeks and give your body the best chance to recover before you make your decision.

Many on here know, I am a big advocate of full PCT. These SERM only PCTs do not work. There are hundreds of failures to recover to support that opinion. Don't be one of them.


----------



## HDH (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, so your saying if I only run Nolva for PCT I won't recover?

HDH


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 5, 2012)

I did a clomid only and came back with a 207.    Cycled again for 20 weeks of tren and clomid+nolva+HCG and had a 348.   From my 2 pcts this far I'm comming to the realization that more is better


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 5, 2012)

Four, will you be content at 348 and continue at those levels until your next cycle?


----------



## Cashout (Nov 5, 2012)

No I am not saying that. 

I would ask "why would you take the chance of not recovering? Why not do everything you can to ensure that you do recover."





HDH said:


> Wow, so your saying if I only run Nolva for PCT I won't recover?
> 
> HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 5, 2012)

It really depends on the individual, what compounds, the amount, and how long the cycle lasts. Most low to moderate cycles don't require the "kitchen sink" thrown at them for PCT. 

We used to start low (cycle depending) and find out what works for us individually so we don't take more drugs then are necessary.

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 5, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I did a clomid only and came back with a 207.    Cycled again for 20 weeks of tren and clomid+nolva+HCG and had a 348.   From my 2 pcts this far I'm comming to the realization that more is better



What was the cycle compounds, esters, doses and for how long?

What was the Clomid dose, length and at what week did you start it?

HDH


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 5, 2012)

some don't like trt due to the frequent injections.  Not the issue with you since you've already been cycling.  But there is a "new" product out there called Nebido, a very long ester of test, which will keep blood serum levels very stable with bi-monthly injections

http://www.nebido.com/

available in the UK, and I don't believe quite yet in the USA, but hopefully soon.....


----------



## HDH (Nov 5, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> some don't like trt due to the frequent injections.  Not the issue with you since you've already been cycling.  But there is a "new" product out there called Nebido, a very long ester of test, which will keep blood serum levels very stable with bi-monthly injections
> 
> http://www.nebido.com/
> 
> available in the UK, and I don't believe quite yet in the USA, but hopefully soon.....



I've been keeping up with this one. I can't believe how long it's taking to get approved.

HDH


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> some don't like trt due to the frequent injections.  Not the issue with you since you've already been cycling.  But there is a "new" product out there called Nebido, a very long ester of test, which will keep blood serum levels very stable with bi-monthly injections
> 
> http://www.nebido.com/
> 
> available in the UK, and I don't believe quite yet in the USA, but hopefully soon.....




i hope this stuff makes it here sooner than later.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Four, will you be content at 348 and continue at those levels until your next cycle?



Bro I have been asking my self that for months.  I'm not content with my 348 nd I'm only 28. But it's up a ton from my first cycle... I'm taking one more blood test before next cycle to see if I'm maintaining or dropped or raised and ill go from there


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 6, 2012)

HDH said:


> What was the cycle compounds, esters, doses and for how long?
> 
> What was the Clomid dose, length and at what week did you start it?
> 
> HDH


Did not do baseline test first
The first cycle was 500mg test cyp for 11 weeks and a 4 week 50mg clomid pct 2 weeks after last injection
Test level 207
Second cycle was test 400 tren 500 for 20 weeks with HCG whole cycle and clomid 50/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/20/20.  Was running TPP so started HCG blast 3 days after last shot for two weeks... The 3 days later I started pct
Test level 348


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 6, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Did not do baseline test first
> The first cycle was 500mg test cyp for 11 weeks and a 4 week 50mg clomid pct 2 weeks after last injection
> Test level 207
> Second cycle was test 400 tren 500 for 20 weeks with HCG whole cycle and clomid 50/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/20/20.  Was running TPP so started HCG blast 3 days after last shot for two weeks... The 3 days later I started pct
> Test level 348



Thats kinda scary 413 especially at your age.  I am 28 also and am starting to wonder if nolva and hcg will cut it.  Maybe I should add clomid so PCT is "complete."


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I am a believer that to much is never a bad thing lol.   But I might be a special case.   I used to be a chronic drug abuser and it could be a reason behind my low test levels 

Or secondly.  I got my clomid from unclez and I think that dude was a crook.  Prolly wasn't even real


----------

